# Weird brown stuff on my Amazon Swords



## williammcginnis (Feb 12, 2006)

Does this sound familiar to anyone? I can see this layer of brown stuff on the leaves of my Swords, and if I rub the leaves gently, it comes off. Anyone know what it is, and if it's bad?

Also, how do I trim heavily damaged leaves from the rest of the plant? Do I cut it at the very base? I only want to trim the damaged leaves because they're blocking light from the younger leaves underneath.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

williammcginnis said:


> Does this sound familiar to anyone? I can see this layer of brown stuff on the leaves of my Swords, and if I rub the leaves gently, it comes off. Anyone know what it is, and if it's bad?
> 
> Also, how do I trim heavily damaged leaves from the rest of the plant? Do I cut it at the very base? I only want to trim the damaged leaves because they're blocking light from the younger leaves underneath.


yes, it sounds familiar.. sounds like some form of BGA, which is a bacteria. It is normal.. what is your nitrate reading? Some say it shows up when nitrates are low in the tank

damages leaves can be cut at the very base of the plant.. just leave the new ones, or the healthy ones in tact. it is fine.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

williammcginnis said:


> Does this sound familiar to anyone? I can see this layer of brown stuff on the leaves of my Swords, and if I rub the leaves gently, it comes off. Anyone know what it is, and if it's bad?


It could be diatoms. Harmless, but unsightly. Diatoms usually show up in newer setups and lower light setups.


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

If it's bba, you're in for a rough go if you've let it establish itself.

I annihilated it with Flourish Excel however.

Pac


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

If that brown stuff comes off as a light brown dust into the water, it is Baciallariophyta (Diatoms). If that stuff comes off in small patches, it is blue-green bacteria (Cyanophyta).

Yes the Diatoms are familiar in new setups. They need silicates for their cell walls. They can be found in low light conditions, because they can handle it better than other algae. In a bright light other algae outcompete Diatoms. Diatoms can, however, also occupate the water column as free floating plankton.

For blue-green bacteria you must firstly clean them off as well as possible from day to day. They will upset the balance in aquarium and are sometimes quite hard to get rid off. In bad cases or blooming situation you can also try some broad spectrum bacteriacide, like those that contain acriflavine (Tetra General Tonic, Waterlife Myxazin and others). These will not harm fishes nor plants nor true algae for that matter.

Regards,


----------

